# VERY strange probs with login & homepage



## peejay

OK, work this one out if you can.

Logged on this morning, no probs, had a look at a few posts, then clicked on the 'home' bar at the top to look at the main menu (last 20 posts).

'Hello peejay' dissapeared from the top replaced by 'login/create an account'

No probs i thought, i'll just have to log in again. Clicked on 'login, create account' and i appeared as 'glen 432' (!).

Logged off, cleared out all my cookies and temp files etc and rebooted the system.

Logged back in again, main page shows 'login, create an account' click on that, put in my details ok then try to go to the homepage and i appear as 'pianosonic' (!) however, if i click on the 'motorhome forum' on the left i come back as 'peejay' (thats how i'm writing this post).

So, after lots of cookie clearing, rebooting etc i am now in the situation where i can't go anywhere near the homepage without appearing as a different member.

yours totally confused,

pete.


----------



## peejay

Definately the homepage causing the problem, i stay as peejay on other areas of the site.

Just tried clicking on 'motorhomes menu' on the left and i appear as 'fjmike', then when i look at the last 20 posts, this post doesn't appear but it does if i look in the website help forum.

I need to go and lie down....

pete.


----------



## autostratus

I've also had a problem Pete but slightly different.

I came into the site as usual through favourites but noticed that on the opening page it didn't say 'posts since last visit'.
Also for the first time in months the page fitted into my screen without overlapping. Great, I thought. I did say it wasn't me!  

Clicked on 'posts in last 24hours' and from that screen clicked to reply to a post.
I was immediately transferred to 'log-in' page.
Did so and came back to opening page where i noticed that now I could see 'posts since last visit' AND the page was now wider than my screen.  

Clicked on 'posts in last 24 hours' and everything is 'normal' including wide page!


----------



## peejay

Its getting stranger gillian, just had an email notification of your reply, tried looking at the homepage again and i then came back as peejay but your post wasn't appearing on the page. Refreshed the page and i'm now appearing as 'motorhomer'.

Methinks i'll have a severe identity crisis by the end of the day.

going to lie down in a dark room again..

pete (i think).


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Oh dear Peejay 


You beat me to it. I logged as usual & I am you I see.
But then I am me.

Now I am you again. & I see you been me.

Gremlins again.


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus

I was going to reply to you Pete but then thought you will probably never read it.
Perhaps if I sent it to someone else? No, perhaps better if I logged in as someone else before sending it.

Does this read more like a Pusser posting?

It's getting to me too, think I'll go and lie down too. Does this mean we are lying down together in a darkened room?
Oh Gawd, this is definitely Pusser's influence.


----------



## peejay

Gillian, 

you're more than welcome to lie down with me in a darkened room but i now appear to be 'bill' so you'd probably be on your own (?)

me (pete).


----------



## peejay

I,ve emailed Dave to see if he can sort it out.

hopefully he'll know it's me who sent it.

back to the dark room (with gillian,pianosonic, glen432,fjmike motorhomer, oh and not forgetting bill..)


----------



## Anonymous

Thought mine was ok, but after reading your posts decided to log out and back in again to see if it was all ok.
I logged out, didn't get chance to log back in again, page just refreshed and I became Bill !!!
Getting a bit like the "X Files" 

Chris


----------



## spykal

Hi
I was afraid to join in this thread because I ..as far as I know am still me...but when I go back to the home page I become a nobody and I am asked to log in, but as soon as I click on the login link I am miraculously transported to my members page where..fortunately ,,,I am Me again

I hope

Mike

This bit was added on Edit....as you can see I am me when I post but I am not me at the homepage........._X files music playing in the background_ Ok you can imagine that bit


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi 


Im bill now but can see I am on line as Me.


Motorhomer


----------



## 89146

Well on this page I am me (Spottydog) but on the homepage I am Spykal! So I have undergone a sex change as well as an identity swap! 8O 

who knows what this reply will come up as.......

plus on the homepage I am getting lots of "no entry" symbols to the left of the menu topics...

Bizarre!

Gill


----------



## peejay

Hi the oggies and spykal,

you're more than welcome to join the rest of us in the darkened room, its quite nice in here, but i keep talking to gillian and she replies with bills voice, now spykals just got on fjmikes motorbike and to top it all someones started the xfiles music again.

My wife is a psychiatric nurse, i think i'll make an appointment to see her tonight....

me


----------



## peejay

Hi Gill (spottydog),

the 'no entries' are because you haven't logged in as a member so can't access the members areas, although you are and can (and you have). 

One space left in 'the room' if you're quick.

Even though this is obviously a problem, at least i'm having a good laugh as well!

me.


----------



## spykal

But if I do click on the "no entries" I do go to the link even though at the home page I am not logged in....or at least that is what it is asking me to do...Log in. When I arrive at the linked page I am me again.

_"'I can't explain myself, I'm afraid, Sir,' said Alice, 'because I'm not myself you see.'"_

Mike

Added with Edit....just went back to the home page and I was Peejay so it seems that it is picking up the identity of the post that is being replied to.....if you see what I mean :lol:


----------



## bill

*very strange problems with login page.*

Yo all

Sorry to say that I've just logged on via my favorites as usual and found that I was "peejay" for a moment. Not that there's anything wrong with that I'm sure, particularly as it appears that he's been me.

Logged off then on again and I'm back to being me again.

Regards

bill


----------



## peejay

Hi bill,

haven't we met before? I feel i know everything about you, i should do, i've been you, twice. Be worried, very worried.

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Ah so thats why I am a nobody now.

But wait I am here now but not logged in.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88741

Well I wasn't anyone but as soon as I did something it recognised me, and now I am someone, which isn't saying a lot, cos I'm no one really


----------



## 89146

Hi,

all seems ok now I think 8O I'm myself again on the home page... pity, I fancied the idea of company in a darkened room (will the postman knock?) *almost *the best offer I've had all year  now I've no excuse to go in.

So the rest of you can come out now!

Prize for the person who can guess what the better offer was...... answers on a postcard please :lol:


----------



## 89146

OOOOPs! still problems, entered homepage after last post, it said "Welcome CRACKPOT" 
Well that says it all 8O 
Is there still a vacancy in the darkened room and are there any spare straitjackets? 8O 8O 

I give up!

The real Gill going nuts quietly


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi all,

lol well the only thing i have done this morning at around 7-9am was rebuild Apache (The webserver software that the site runs on)

This may have screwed around with peoples cookies, i logged in straight after and i too was showing as Glen, but logout and login and all was well.

Can you all try that and then if you still have probs i will pursue it further


----------



## autostratus

peejay said:


> Hi the oggies and spykal,
> 
> .......................snipped
> 
> My wife is a psychiatric nurse, i think i'll make an appointment to see her tonight....
> 
> me


That's providing you can find her. Who knows who she'll be by tonight or come to that who you'll be. :lol:


----------



## 88741

Well I am back to being me, shame really quite fancied being someone else for a change.

Did what Dave suggested, then thought occured to me, 
how do we know that was Dave 8O 

Could have been someone pretending to be Dave 8O 8O 

and we might be doing the wrong thing 8O 8O 8O 

We may never be who we say we are again 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Oh noooooooo :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Read through this thread and thought it was a rehearsal for "stars in their eyes" tonight Mathew I will be peejay, no autotratus, sorry I ment Spykal, ooops should have been spottydog, or is it HelenB maybe the oggies, no wait a minute motorhomer, oh to hell with it lets all be Bill.










Very funny post, I think we ought to frame it somewhere for future reference, thanks to all the participants for all the laughs.

MHS….Rob 

edit: just clicked back to home page and tonight Mathew I will be bsb2000, god help anyone who is me then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay

Sorry Dave, logged out cleared cookies, temp int files etc again and rebooted, still a problem but maybe a slight improvement, i seem to have stopped assuming another identity but i can't get to the homepage under peejay only as 'login'create account'.

As soon as i put my acct details in i get to my acct page as peejay, but as soon as i select homepage i go back to 'login, create an acct' and the last 20 entries is missing most of the recent posts. 

If i go to any other parts of the site i'm ok and show as peejay.

This is obviously a problem as i'm missing most of the recent posts apart from the email responses i get from the posts i've visited (if you get my drift)

Does this all make sense to you as i think i maybe loosing the plot a little and my brain is now fudge...

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Dave, if peejays made no sense nether will this.

As I said on the home page I,m bsb2000, anywhere else I'm myself, logged out and noticed I was still showing as logged in, although I was logged out, cleared cookies ETC, still showing logged in when I'm out.

Pete, your wife will be busy, where's that dark room.

Good luck Dave, I have logged out know, honest. :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## autostratus

MotorHomerSimpson said:


> Read through this thread and thought it was a rehearsal for "stars in their eyes" tonight Mathew I will be peejay, no autotratus, sorry I ment Spykal, ooops should have been spottydog, or is it HelenB maybe the oggies, no wait a minute motorhomer, ............oh to hell with it lets all be Bill.


Good idea.
Let's have our own television programme.

Thinking about it we could call it *The Bill*


----------



## peejay

Rob, 

we've had to add an extension to the dark room, it just wasn't big enough, i've rung the wife and theres a few beds free on her ward or, for an extra fee she does home visits.

At least i think it was her i was talking to, the voices said it was her and i've no reason to doubt them.

Now i'm rambling.....

me, moi, myself, ich.....


----------



## 88741

Yup confirm it is still happening; if I do not log out as I dont normally, when I came back in after lunch I was not myself, but as soon as I clicked on anything on the site I am back to being me.

As Descartes said I think therefore I am 
or was it I drink therefore I am pissed

Or was that Motorhomersimpson who said that or Autostratus or my doppelganger. :roll: 

Anyone want to milk tommorow morning said she hopefully and I could be raindancer again and stay in bed? :?


----------



## spykal

Hi all

I missed the last 45 minutes of fun cos my computer here caught whatever is affecting the forum and refused to read my flash memory card where I keep all "the important stuff". Had to rebuild the computer to make it work....not really ...just take it to pieces and blow all the dust out, disconnect the internal card reader then start it up then .....aw you don't want to hear all this and anyway it working again now. But I am still a "nobody" when I go to the home page

Mike


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Well I am logged in create ab account now till I click on see last posts & I am back as Motorhomer.


Motorhomer or am I






Confused.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

hi


Im crayon 167 now & the last perso I replied to was Crackpot so that theory out the window now.


Motorhomer


----------



## 92046

*It's to Small !*

Hi to All.

It's to small, I need an extra inch or two 8O ,

I use my lap-top, but the screen is now to small for the foum page, as for any other problems  may-be I had better get a bigger one, and keep my mouth shut


----------



## peejay

Hi,

i think the problem is related to different members logging onto the site, as i've visited on and off recently i've assumed the names detourer, crayon167 and now cowley,ex,tranquility, as far as i can see these members have all recently been visiting the site, so ti's possibly linked into this.

What the solution is i haven't a clue...

pete.


----------



## 89146

Well I never log out normally, just leave and come back later no problems until now.
It seems that when I come back in I assume the identity of the last poster, this time being Cowley ex tranquility. Yes I used to be tranquil too, so someone has a sense of humour.... :? 
It's the sex change that I can't handle......... 8O so I will now log out and in and see what happens :roll: 

Gill (or is it?) :wink: 
Anybody want a spottydog?


----------



## 88741

In that case how come no one has been me :evil: 

Not good enough for you all is that it :twisted: 

Bill is good enough for you but not me :evil: :twisted: 

Right just you lot wait [-(


----------



## peejay

Oh gawd, now look what i've done, gorn and upset a moderator...

Delete some of my spanners if you must, as long as they don't dip below the 1,000 or i'll dip out on the free holiday to Venice Dave's kindly donating to me, Gillian and Pusser.

Perhaps this glitch is scared of moderators....

pete.

By the way, did you find a step for your van?


----------



## 88741

Now that has sent me a conumdrum if i answer you I will have to take myself in hand and give me a stern talking too for deviation from the thread, but if I don't answer you it will be rude.  

Answer is not yet I was only trying to find a price so I could decide what to do wether to go for electrical or manual, step is ok for now but is only a temp repair :wink:


----------



## 89146

Well I tried logging back in, kept saying it was incorrect, had to go through the whole rigmarole of "lost password" so now back in... and down as "HAZBEEN" on homepage. 8O 
So back to where I was this morning. As long as the chatroom works at 10.30 tonight or there will be TROUBLE and much weeping and wailing and gnashing of teeth  


Gill


----------



## autostratus

spottydog said:


> Yes I used to be tranquil too, so someone has a sense of humour.... :?
> It's the sex change that I can't handle......... 8O
> 
> Gill (or is it?) :wink:
> Anybody want a spottydog?


Don't worry about it Gill.
Spottydog will always remember its master (or mistress whichever the case may be).
You're lucky though as you won't even have to change your name. :lol:


----------



## peejay

helenb wrote;


> Now that has sent me a conumdrum if i answer you I will have to take myself in hand and give me a stern talking too for deviation from the thread, but if I don't answer you it will be rude.


of course you're absolutely right helen, naughty of me to deviate the thread, just my pathetic attempt to change the subject and get back in your good books.

Since my last visit i have taken on a few more identities (detourer, crayon167 and pricky), i think it's now time to give it a rest and go off to work for a rest.

Hopefully by the time i return in the morning Dave will have sorted things out.

pete.


----------



## Leapy

Having same problems logging on-just become red dragon bus-sorry I stole your identity but welcome if you are new.




Leapy-obviously leaping from one identity to another


----------



## 88781

And evening all from M&D or crayon167 :? :?: 


M&D


----------



## smifee

have had 4 identities so far tonight. am currently daburleigh. just trying to access the bank account.

i want to put a post, on helen's ellen worship thread, saying my hero is some footballer or other but haven't got the guts to do it under my own id.

am only posting this to see whose id it uses.

if it's yours dave helen will be removing your spanners. if not i'll have nothing to put on my nuts.


----------



## DABurleigh

smifee,

Be my guest - there's not much in it :-(

I logged in as you earlier, so took the opportunity to sent loads of PMs to Raine. Boy, you'll need a ladder to get out of this one, you've got in so deep.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Well I don't know, but it is worth a punt. My theory is that Dave has been tinkering to reduce the volume of the homepage that is "dynamic", in order for it to load more quickly.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

well you guys have me flummoxed, as i can no longer reproduce the symptoms, that Hello bit at the top looks at your cookie and then looks up the userid you are and shows it on screen, so got no idea how its reading it and showing last poster !!!!

keep looking into any connections so i can try and narrow it down !!


----------



## DABurleigh

Hey, the POWER! The homepage tells me I'm now juliepoolie. Dave, for heavens' sake, please get on and DO the washing-up. How many times do I have to nag?

Dave
aka Julie

(Dave, the "Last 20" lists seem stuck in the recent past when one comes in as an imposter. Just going to the browser address field and renewing brings back one's own identity and an updated 20 list.)


----------



## Anonymous

I'm Baddow - he must be my doppleganger


----------



## Anonymous

Tell a lie. I am now Dave himself - Can't wait to be Helen and start moderating.


----------



## nukeadmin

I have reverted the change i made this morning to ascertain that it was in fact that causing the issues, is the problem still there for everyone ?

you may have to logout and back in to prove it as apache restarted


----------



## 88781

Seems to be working OK now Dave,...for me at least that is!..fingers crossed  

M&D


----------



## spykal

Hi dave

That has fixed the problem for me, Which was to get down to it:

If I went back to the home page from inside a thread I would be presented with the Login prompt even though I was logged in before. Then if I clicked on the login prompt I would be taken directly to my View account page, missing out the login page.

Once or twice when returning to the home page I was greeted with hello Peejay. I think this was when I followed him making a post.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous

Nope - I'm Princess Anne now.


----------



## DABurleigh

Still playing up for me. Logged out and back in. Homepage keeps on reloading itself, blank, reload, blank, reload. Clicking on Motorhomes menu or Home gets this up:

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi

I've been "malc" and "MandyandDave" today, i also noticed i was back as a non member with the sign up or log in business whenever i went back to the home page.but its has stopped now. I also had the situation that Dave - DABurleigh mentioned with the "what do you want to do with this file" question. A restart of i.e. cured that.

It went like this - go to homepage - see that i'm not a member.

go to thread in forum - become yourself

go back to home - become someone else (not in my example a poster on the looked at thread)

go back to forums - be yourself

go homepage either by back button or home page link, become member that you had picked up.

leave the browser open on thread for an hour or so, get the problem that dave mentioned, when clicking back, or to go to next page of thread.

I closed all browsers a few times, and tried again. 

When i went from homepage (listed as non member) to perhaps a less used link (i went to currency convertor), i became myself again, and was also myself again when i went to home page.

Hope this is some help Dave - Nuke

It's like the bit that examines our cookies is taking a best guess, if it can't find a proper match. If it finds none at all, it does a full query of us.

If this makes no sense - sorry to bother you

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

I just need to confirm does anyone still get this problem if they close IE down, Open a new IE, logout of the site and back in ?


----------



## autostratus

Just came in normally Dave although a bit slow.

Went out and came back in a new browser window but again a bit slow (8.30 secs)
Showing 3.30 at the moment.

HTH


----------



## spykal

nukeadmin said:


> I just need to confirm does anyone still get this problem if they close IE down, Open a new IE, logout of the site and back in ?


Followed your instructions exactly.......no problems experienced

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh

Site down for an hour or so. Home page stable. Only remaining problem for me seems to be the links to the homepage prompts downloading of index.php file.

Until fixed I can work around by going to browser address field.

Dave


----------



## peejay

Well Dave,

Seems like you've been busy while i've been at work earning the pennies to keep SHMBO in the lifestyle she's accustomed to.

All seems fine now, what was the problem, or is it too complicated to explain?

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin

the problem was my cause 
i did an Apache upgrade to install an extra module, but it obviously doesnt like the coding behind MHF, so I removed it poste haste


----------



## savannah

well........after reading all that....I refuse to open anything in case I become one of you people in England....which would mean that I couldn't leave in my new Rapido in 40 minutes exactly.....in the blazing sunshine.........to JEREZ and FORMULA 1 testing.......yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah........back Sunday..............ADIOS AMIGOS............Savannah......at the moment................ ! ! !


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Crikey Lynda you know how to rub it in  :lol: 

Have a great time, try not to get to sunburned, hope it's all you expect and more.

Safe trip.

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh

> Only remaining problem for me seems to be the links to the homepage prompt downloading of index.php file.


I fiddled with no success, so I resorted to GoBack to rewind the entire computer to yesterday afternoon. Still no change. Got suspicious, so fired up a laptop that hadn't been used for a week, connected it through my router, and the SAME problem occurred!

As no-one else reported problems now, I suspected my ISP. Intriguingly, on BOTH computers, via ntl broadband, entering www.motorhomefacts.com in the browser field takes you in OK. But any link that suffixes /index.php to that page (or entering the whole into the browser address field) invites a download of the file index.php.

Suffixing ?xyz or anything after index.php and it works fine on both computers! So I conclude that the issue is with the ISP cache, as ?abc etc. bypasses it. Maybe the machine gun reloads of the homepage yesterday caused it to do this.

As a final proof I connected the main computer via another ISP on dial-up, and it works fine.

I hope just waiting until my broadband ISP cache clears will solve my problem. There is nothing I can fix in terms of my computers this end :-(

Dave


----------



## peejay

Hi Dave (DA),

Just read your post and must admit i haven't a clue what you're on about but anyway, hope your caches clear and all is back to normal soon...

pete.


----------



## DABurleigh

Pete,

The ISP cached page indeed renewed, in that the first time I tried this morning the same problem occurred, tried the same link 2 secs later, and I guess the ISP had obviously figured out by then it had better refresh, so it did and the problem went away.

Wierd, though.

Dave


----------



## savannah

Thanks for the good wishes Rob........IT WAS GREAT.......the sight and sound of those cars testing was OUT OF THIS WORLD.......it was my first solo trip in the van and it went like a dream,my husband joined me after 3 days and we then headed for Tarifa....found good site...Rio Jara...just got back, and I'm off there again with my 14 yr old on Tuesday.....no stopping me now ! ! !.......AND the sun is still shining !.......sorry for rubbing it in !....Lynda


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Oh dear strange problems this end again. Any one else got problems? I seem to be logged out with lots of red horizontal barring me from seeing signs again. 

Help please.


Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

motorhomer said:


> Oh dear strange problems this end again. Any one else got problems? I seem to be logged out with lots of red horizontal barring me from seeing signs again.
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Motorhomer


But as you see im logged in.

Cant access members part of the site though

Motorhomer


----------



## 93213

I have had lot of problems in the past, pages without anny content and so on.  
No problems since yesterday.
 
Thanks to the admin.


----------



## nukeadmin

u still having probs motorhomer ?


----------



## MOTORHOMER

nukeadmin said:


> u still having probs motorhomer ?


Hello Dave

Just logged in today & all seems fine now. That was strange yesterday though.

Thanks for asking

Motorhomer


----------



## 91929

Why is it that 8 times out of 10 when I join the site I have to click the login/new member strip at the top of the page 
Then click the box and select my monica. Then click onto log in

On the 2 other times I am greeted with a message 'Hello PmNPete' and I am straight into the site

Life gets tedious dont it


----------



## nukeadmin

strange P&P, hmmmm have you got any cookie blocking software on your pc ?


----------



## 91929

Dont know Nuke

Have two email addresses & thought it was because of the one I had been using prior to logging in

However came in from the one you have down & problem (such as it is ) was there today but not yesterday when I checked the alternative just befor loggin on Yesterday

Dont worry I just wanted to know - however it seems that may not be possible to explain

Have searched for similar problems several times oveer the years - Aint electronics fun?

Must say that after several years working on Chemical plant control systems & computers emails & internet is new


----------

